# Does anyone have special-snowflake-syndrome?



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Some people are objectively more unique than others...


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

Snowy Leopard said:


> Some people are objectively more unique than others...


As you add "more" to the sentecne, it is no longer objective. Since "more" is a word comparing, you can't objectivly compare two things when something in the sentence has a subjective meaning. 

Unique - being the only one of its kind; unlike anything else. 

Then you have to specify in what context and in what way they are unique, and also define "others".


----------



## VinnieB (Mar 3, 2015)

Most of the time, I think there's no one like me. No one who has similar thoughts, emotions, reactions, idiosyncracies. I don't feel like I'm _more_ or _better_ than others, just different. But a 'good' different.

Now and then, I feel a connection though. If people would only be more frank about what goes on inside to their family, friends, colleagues, more people would feel connected, and less would feel outcasts or weirdos. The damn taboo!

If only, if only... Like with most things in life, right?!


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Pinina said:


> As you add "more" to the sentecne, it is no longer objective. Since "more" is a word comparing, you can't objectivly compare two things when something in the sentence has a subjective meaning.


If you want to miss the point I was trying to make based on a language error, then that is fine...


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

Snowy Leopard said:


> If you want to miss the point I was trying to make based on a language error, then that is fine...


No. Not language error. I didn't understand what you meant. Or rather, I don't agree with it. Some people are not more unique than others, but in some specific ways.


----------



## WildRaspberries (Jun 7, 2015)

I don't understand how you can measure 'uniqueness'. What makes a person 'unique'? I do think the whole 'special snowflake' mindset is an adolescent one. Some people are so desperate to not be like 'everyone else', and in doing so, they become exactly like everyone else... I'm not going to pretend that I don't dream of some 'higher purpose' for myself, because I do. Many people do. And then when the realisation comes that you're not as special as you believed you were, it can be a hard emotional hit.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I definitely have it. I almost don't even like the terms "asexual" and "otherkin" just because so many other people use them these days.


----------



## WildRaspberries (Jun 7, 2015)

@VinnieB
I agree that it's often difficult to forge connections with others because of a persona we often put on, one that we deem 'acceptable' in societal terms. I am incredibly guilty of it!


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

VinnieB said:


> Most of the time, I think there's no one like me. No one who has similar thoughts, emotions, reactions, idiosyncracies. I don't feel like I'm _more_ or _better_ than others, just different. But a 'good' different.
> 
> Now and then, I feel a connection though. If people would only be more frank about what goes on inside to their family, friends, colleagues, more people would feel connected, and less would feel outcasts or weirdos. The damn taboo!
> 
> If only, if only... Like with most things in life, right?!


i used to until vinnyb came along:shocked:


----------



## VinnieB (Mar 3, 2015)

Vinniebob said:


> i used to until vinnyb came along:shocked:


I was here first Bob, you just post A LOT more frequent. Post count don't say sh*t. (Oh, but the join date does, damnit...)


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

VinnieB said:


> I was here first Bob, you just post A LOT more frequent. Post count don't say sh*t. (Oh, but the join date does, damnit...)


sure does
in your face sunshineroud:


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh, everyone has it, apart from _me._ I'm just like everyone else. In fact, no-one is more common than me. You can't even imagine how average I am at everything I try! I better myself, of course, but I don't have real talent for anything.

I'm the commonest snowflake you will ever encounter.


----------



## Oleni (Jun 25, 2015)

I believe that we're all different. We can be similar to some people, but we're still different. Not just me, everyone.

I don't think I have a special-snowflake-syndrome, but I think I used to in my teen years? Maybe.


----------



## Juliette (Jun 30, 2015)

I used to have the whole special snowflake thing going on, but after overcoming it I realized how exhausting it is to deal with in other people and it made me glad to not have the mindset that I'm better than anyone else just because I like a certain thing or act a certain way or even get better grades. 

Just because someone is in an accelerated course for example doesn't mean you look down on others because the teacher treats you way differently, it's one thing to be appreciative but it's another thing to have this sort of dogma shoved down your throat because all your life you've been told your different by people who were older than you. 
Which is the case in my school I feel with how honors teachers treat their students, it's horrible because of how easily it is to degrade other people in "average" classes and the teacher would just join in. I'm guilty in laughing at their expense too, but thankfully I'm not doing that anymore and that I'm overcoming certain aspects of my personality that is only going to return in being detrimental to me when I later think about it. :frustrating: 

I've found it much easier to take "average" classes though and find out that being in those classes is actually a lot of fun and helps you build more reasonable people skills and close friendships instead of superficial ones(lots more of amiable people and generally just understanding people who don't feel they're any smarter than anyone else so you really feel on their level and nobody is really gonna hurt nobody). And helping people out in those classes-you got a good grade? Awesome! Help the person who got a bad grade and teach them a concept in Chemistry they may not understand too well. Help people out, use knowledge to teach peers and empower them and always watch your tone when explaining too. Generally to overcome this whole syndrome I feel you have to set guidelines and lower yourself along with watching what you say. 
The first thing though, is to admit you have it and that it will be a long working progress to overcome.

Also be wary because yes, you will slip up. Heck maybe I slipped up in this-who the heck knows?? But it's always something to reflect on! xux;;


----------



## LaSylphide (Aug 30, 2012)

It can also depend on age, eg. the "personal fable"s associated with adolescence, including the particular egocentrism of adolescence (not in not understanding other people or having no theory of mind, but for example that "spotlight" feeling of if you do something wrong, say something wrong, have a pimple or something, people will definitely notice and they'll judge you). So in that way, adolescents would be more likely to go through a "special snowflake" stage and it may not be related to type so much (although maybe certain types are more prone to it, so then particular types who are going through adolescence would be far more likely to be "special snowflake"s)


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm not sure. I don't think I do that because I recognize that biochemically most of us are nearly identical, and we all have more or less the same interests/needs, just manifested differently depending on certain other factors.

But then I typed as INFJ, so maybe I am.


----------



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)

Who is this person going around slapping labels on everyone, anyways?
reminds me of when my mom bought a label machine and was slapping labels on all her stuff.. lol.
It kind of looked like fun, but does labelling everything really help you tell what something is? xD
I mean, can't you just look at something and know what it is? How is putting a label on something organizing it?


----------



## Laiskiainen (May 27, 2015)

Rune said:


> Who is this person going around slapping labels on everyone, anyways?


I agree. Or what can those labels do to you anyway - perhaps bite off your finger? ;D

I might have a special snowflake syndrome to the outer world, but the difference to this 'real syndrome' is that I don't ask people to treat me according to a label but rather as a person they see in me. So I'll just let the yellow snow fall if it has to, but allow no disrespect.

During teenage it's different for many of us, we want to be our labels and stereotypes and allow nothing less or else. It's more black-and-white thinking then, but when everyone matures, you realize everyone's special in their constructive way (more shades of gray and colors, yaay!) no matter how you think of them or feel about them etc. Generally, labeling and stereotyping people/yourself is boring unless you put it through humor or creative symbolism.



devoid said:


> I think everyone does to a point. I think I'm incredibly unique, and often get into the "nobody could ever understand how special I am" narcissistic vacuum.


You couldn't have picked better description to it!


----------



## HeellooooooEvrbdy (Dec 8, 2013)

Being a special snowflake is totally overrated :[
So, no- I don't have the "special-snowflake-syndrome" because I've always been a special cornflake


----------

